# LiveCD z gcc 3.3.2

## zytek

Jakoś nie zostałem pobłogosławiony odpowiedzią w Other Things Gentoo więc spytam moich "ziomków'.

Link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139051&highlight=

Jak widzicie szukam bootowalnej i zdolnej do odpalenia distcc płytki z Gentoo - po to aby desktop mamy móc z doskoku odpalać i mieć dodatkowe 500Mhz do budowy KDE. Jakieś hinty ? Może Knoppix ma gcc i distcc? Ale może być niekompatybilni. PLD z tą samą wersją gcc ma głupią niekompatybilność (głupią bo polega na niezgodności parametrów w gcc, mimo tych samych wersji).

----------

## szaman

właśnie znalazłem coś takiego:

http://opendoorsoftware.com/cgi/http.pl?cookies=1&p=distccKNOPPIX

jutro, jak skombinuję sieciówkę dla drugiego kompa, będę się temu dokładniej przyglądał.

----------

## zytek

Wygląda ciekawie.. w weekend może będę miał czas (dopiero :/) to odpalę.. no i ciekawe jak ze zgodnością gcc będzie..

może się zainteresuję tematem i sam przygotuję jakieś iso ;]

----------

## C1REX

Tak przy okazji. 

Jaki najnlepszy LiveCD znacie z trybem graficznym? 

Szukam czegoś szybko bootującego z możliwością chrootowania i zakładania systemu plików xfs

----------

## zytek

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Tak przy okazji. 
> 
> Jaki najnlepszy LiveCD znacie z trybem graficznym? 
> 
> Szukam czegoś szybko bootującego z możliwością chrootowania i zakładania systemu plików xfs

 

Ee.. ogólnie to zapewne każdy "większy" livecd, w sensie popularności jak i zajętości. knoppix będzie ok, pld live cd będzie ok (livecd.pld-linux.org) więc wybierz to w czym Ci najwygodniej pracować..

----------

## C1REX

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ee.. ogólnie to zapewne każdy "większy" livecd, w sensie popularności jak i zajętości. knoppix będzie ok, pld live cd będzie ok (livecd.pld-linux.org) więc wybierz to w czym Ci najwygodniej pracować..

 

Przetestuj AuroxLiveCD - zmienisz zdanie, że każdy jest dobry.

----------

